# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Oy Karelian Trains Ltd (Helsinki-Pietari linjan tulevaisuus)

## Lari Nylund

HELSINKI-PIETARI-HELSINKI LINJAN TULEVAISUUS

Ajattelin avata tähän uuden viestiketjun tulevaisuuden Helsinki-Pietari-Helsinki linjan tulevaisuuden merkeissä. Kalusto on tilattu ja liikenteen alkamiseen ei ole enää montaa vuotta. Paljon kuitenkin virtaa vielä vettä läpi Pietarin ennen liikenteen aloittamista, mutta parempi aloittaa tutustuminen jo nyt sekä venäjänkielen opiskeleminen... Eihän sitä ikinä tiedä, että mistä sitä itsensä vielä toivottavasti joskus löytäisi.

Seuraavassa kopioitu tietoa Karelian Trainsin keltamustavalkoisilta sivuilta http://www.kareliantrains.fi/fi/index/etusivu.html . Mielestäni tuo Eurostar-junista tuttu keltamustavalkoinen väritys sopisi jopa juniin erittäin hyvin. Se tuo mieleen Helsingin ja Pietarin keskustoissa sijaitsevien talojen värityksen ja erottuu hyvin nykyisin molemmilla puolilla rajoja liikennöivästä kalustosta. Asiaan...




> Oy Karelian Trains Ltd on VR Oy:n ja OAO RZD:n puoliksi omistama kalustoyhtiö. Yhtiö on perustettu syksyllä 2006 Helsingin ja Pietarin välistä nopeaa liikennettä varten, ja se hankkii HelsinkiPietari-liikenteen edellyttämät nopeat junat ja kunnossapitopalvelut.


 



> KARELIAN TRAINS TILASI NOPEITA JUNIA HELSINGIN JA PIETARIN VÄLILLE
> 
> Karelian Trains on tilannut Alstomilta neljä nopeaa junaa Helsingin ja Pietarin välille. Junat tulevat liikenteeseen vuonna 2010. Kaupan arvo on noin 120 miljoonaa euroa. Hankkeen rahoittaa OKO Pankki Oyj.
> 
> Tavoitteena on lyhentää Helsingin ja Pietarin välinen matka-aika noin kolmeen tuntiin, kun se on nykyisin viisi ja puoli tuntia. Suunnitelmien mukaan päivittäin kulkisi neljä junavuoroa molempiin suuntiin. 
> 
> Pietarin-matkan nopeuttaminen edellyttää uuden kaluston lisäksi ratainvestointeja sekä Suomessa että Venäjällä. Myös kaikki rajamuodollisuudet pitää siirtää liikkuvaan junaan. 
> 
> Venäjän puoleiset rataosuudet on tarkoitus kunnostaa vuosina 2007-2008. Suomessa Lahti-Luumäki-osuus valmistuu vuonna 2011. 
> ...

----------


## Lari Nylund

Kalustoa esitellään nyt 3D-muodossa sivustolla http://www.kareliantrains.fi/fi/index/kalusto.html .

Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta näyttäisi olevan, että eikö runkoihin tule enää taustapeilejä vaan esimerkiksi Norjassa käytössä olevaan tyyliin kamerat? Tällaisen kuvan saisi ainakin noista 3D-kuvista. Norjan malli http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/16814 .

----------


## jore

Näyttäis ulkomuodon perusteella olevan tavallinen pendolino kaksoisjännite versiona. Toivottavasti noissa ei oo lastentaudit yhtä pahoja ku suomen pendoissa.

----------


## JSL

Kuvatiedostoissa on sarjana Sm3 tiedostonnimessä.

----------


## Jpl

Uudet junat tehdään Sm3:n runkoon, jolloin ne näyttääkin hyvin samalta ulospäin. Junan tekniikka on kuitenkin erilainen kuin Sm3:ssa. Alstom käyttää näissä junissa uusinta pendotekniikkaa ("New Pendolino", ETR600, ETR610...). Kattokotelot on Sm3:a himpun verran korkeampia ja koko vaunun mittaisia, koska tekniikkaa tulee enemmän katolle. Ja kyllä näissäkin omat lastentautinsa tulee olemaan vähintään ensimmäiset 10 vuotta.  :Smile:

----------


## Epa

Vainikkala-Lappeenranta -yhteyden merkitys korostuu, mikäli matka-ajan nopeutuminen Pietarista Etelä- ja Pohjois-Karjalaan sekä Savonlinnaan tahdotaan täysimääräisesti hyödyntää.

----------


## Compact

> Vainikkala-Lappeenranta -yhteyden merkitys korostuu, mikäli matka-ajan nopeutuminen Pietarista Etelä- ja Pohjois-Karjalaan sekä Savonlinnaan tahdotaan täysimääräisesti hyödyntää.


Luulisitko, että Karelian Trainsit pysähtyisivät vielä Vainikkalassa? Raja- ja tullimuodollisuudet tapahtuvat liikkuvassa junassa Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä. Toki Rajavartiolaitoksen ja Tullin patrullit jäävät rajalla pois. Junat porhaltavat luultavasti pysähtyen erittäin vähillä väliasemilla ja imitoivat lentokonetta. Tuskin on toppia Viipurissakaan, saati Suomessakaan juuri missään metropolin ulkopuolella. Kyseessä on jotain aivan uutta liikennemetodia Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toki Rajavartiolaitoksen ja Tullin patrullit jäävät rajalla pois.


Miksi niiden pitäisi? Eivätkö molempien maiden rajavartijat voi seilata junassa Kouvolan ja Viipurin väliä koko ajan?

----------


## Epa

Yle Areenasta kannattaa käydä kuuntelemassa Etelä-Savon maakuntajohtajan haastattelu Radiouutisten Ajantasan Lauantaivieraana 3.11. -07. Siinä esitetään niitä ajatuksenkulkuja ja tavoitteita, joita Etelä-Savolla liittyy Pietarin nopeutuvien junayhteyksien avaamiin mahdollisuuksiin. Samansuuntaisia päämääriä Etelä-Karjalan osalta viestii tuore uutinen Lappeenrannan uudistetuista ja uusista reittilennoista. 

Itse ajattelen, että koko itä-Suomen matkailun ja muun elinkeinoelämän kannalta on merkittävää saada nopeille Pietarin junille pysähdys ainakin Kouvolaan.

----------


## Compact

> Miksi niiden pitäisi?


No kysytään vaikka että miksi ihmeessä he menisivät ulkomaille? Eiköhän se ole "jo laissa kiellettyäkin"... 

Rajavartiolaitoksen ja Tullin toiminnasta rajalla: Pysytään omalla puolella suosiolla - puolin ja toisin, kyllähän Elmo sen tiesit...

Oma vahvasti yksinkertaistettu käsitykseni on Suomesta Venäjälle menevästä liikenteestä, että Tulli on siitä kiinnostuneempi ja toisinpäin kuljettaessa Rajavartiolaitos on kiinnostuneempi. Toki kumpikin viranomainen tekee asianmukaiset tarkastuksensa mennen-tullen, mutta painoarvo lienee tuollainen. Venäjän vastaavat instanssit sekä myös Venäjän Federaation asevoimien maavoimat (eli entinen Puna-armeija) siinä taustalla Viipuriin saakka olevalla rajavyöhykkeellä antaa vielä oman mausteensa rajaliikenteeseen. Asevoimien läsnäolo näkyy (onneksi) vain junan ikkunasta.

Kyseessähän ei ole Elimäen ja Iitin välinen raja  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> Tuskin on toppia Viipurissakaan, saati Suomessakaan juuri missään metropolin ulkopuolella. Kyseessä on jotain aivan uutta liikennemetodia Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä.


Jos tarkoitus on tehdä jotain erittäin nopeita junia, pysähdyspaikat voisivat olla Helsinki, Pasila, Tikkurila ja Kouvola, joiden jälkeen Pietari. Kouvolan pysähdys lähinnä risteysasemafunktion vuoksi, sieltä voisi jatkaa junalla mm. Savoon, Karjalaan, Kotkan suuntaan ja Lahteen. Yhteydet Tampereen suuntaan Tikkurilan kautta, Turun suuntaan Pasilasta. Näin se tuntuisi järkevältä.

----------


## late-

> No kysytään vaikka että miksi ihmeessä he menisivät ulkomaille? Eiköhän se ole "jo laissa kiellettyäkin"...


Jotta toiminnalle olisi riittävästi aikaa? Kansainvälisissä junayhteyksissä rajan yli jatkuvat tarkastukset ovat aika tavallisia kuten varmasti tiedät. Lakeja voidaan muuttaa ja rajan määritelmääkin voidaan tarvittaessa hienosäätää. 

Venäjän erikoistapauksessa rajan ylittävät tarkastukset eivät kieltämättä ole kovin todennäköisiä lähitulevaisuudessa. Venäjällä halutaan tehdä asiat vähän erikoisesti eli esimerkiksi kerätä kaikkien passit keskitetysti leimattaviksi

----------


## Compact

> Jotta toiminnalle olisi riittävästi aikaa?


Sitähän saadaan kun ryhdytään tarkastamaan jo Uudellamaalla...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Venäjän erikoistapauksessa rajan ylittävät tarkastukset eivät kieltämättä ole kovin todennäköisiä lähitulevaisuudessa. Venäjällä halutaan tehdä asiat vähän erikoisesti eli esimerkiksi kerätä kaikkien passit keskitetysti leimattaviksi


Carelian Trainsin liikenteessä on saamieni "sisäpiiritietojen" mukaan tarkoitus toimia niin, että Suomen puolella konnari kerää passit jo matkalippujen tarkastuksen yhteydessä, vinguttaa niiden viivakoodit matkan aikana lukijalaitteella, josta menee langaton yhteys Rajavartiolaitokselle. Ne matkustajat, joiden passit eivät toimi lukijalaitteessa, tai tulee paluuviestinä että "ei saa poistua maasta" tms, poimitaan erikseen junasta Vainikkalassa tai Kouvolassa, ja katsotaan mitä tehdään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Carelian Trainsin liikenteessä on saamieni "sisäpiiritietojen" mukaan tarkoitus toimia niin, että Suomen puolella konnari kerää passit jo matkalippujen tarkastuksen yhteydessä, vinguttaa niiden viivakoodit matkan aikana lukijalaitteella, josta menee langaton yhteys Rajavartiolaitokselle. Ne matkustajat, joiden passit eivät toimi lukijalaitteessa, tai tulee paluuviestinä että "ei saa poistua maasta" tms, poimitaan erikseen junasta Vainikkalassa tai Kouvolassa, ja katsotaan mitä tehdään.


Hmmm... Miten tuolloin kontrolloitaisiin sitä, ketkä ovat jo käyneet tarkastuksen läpi? Voiko rajatarkastuksessa muka luottaa konduktöörien tapaan hyvään naamamuistiin? Vai pitääkö Lahden ja Kouvolan matkustajille varata kokonainen vaunu?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hmmm... Miten tuolloin kontrolloitaisiin sitä, ketkä ovat jo käyneet tarkastuksen läpi? Voiko rajatarkastuksessa muka luottaa konduktöörien tapaan hyvään naamamuistiin? Vai pitääkö Lahden ja Kouvolan matkustajille varata kokonainen vaunu?


En nyt ole yksityiskohdista niin tarkkaan tietoinen, mutta kuvittelisin että koska konnareilla on matkan aikana passit tallessa, niin niiden, jotka eivät läpäisset viivakoodilukijaa, pidetään eri nipussa, että tyypit löydetään kyllä siinä vaiheessa kun rajavartijat nousevat junaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Epa

> Hmmm... Miten tuolloin kontrolloitaisiin sitä, ketkä ovat jo käyneet tarkastuksen läpi? Voiko rajatarkastuksessa muka luottaa konduktöörien tapaan hyvään naamamuistiin? Vai pitääkö Lahden ja Kouvolan matkustajille varata kokonainen vaunu?


Sisäänkäynnin yhteydessä onnistunee Lahdesta ja Kouvolasta nousevien lipuntarkastus. Teoriassa voisi ajatella asemalaiturille pääsyn edellyttävän lentokentän tyyppistä passitarkastusta, jolloin laituri tyhjennettäisiin muista henkilöistä vaikkapa 30 min ennen junan lähtöä. Kouvolassa raiteiden 10-11 vähäisessä käytössä oleva laituri sopisi mainiosti vaikka pelkästään tähän tarkoitukseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai pitääkö Lahden ja Kouvolan matkustajille varata kokonainen vaunu?


Lahdesta ja Kouvolasta ei tule matkustajia, jos niissä ei pysähdytä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lahdesta ja Kouvolasta ei tule matkustajia, jos niissä ei pysähdytä.


Siitä asiasta tullaan todennäköisesti päättämään jollain toisella foorumilla. Edellytykset matkustajien ottamiseen kyytiin Lahdessa ja Kouvolassa ovat toki olemassa, jos laiturille järjestetään passintarkastus kuten on ehdotettu. 

Eikä se estä pysähtymistä Pasilassa eikä Tikkurilassakaan koska PK-seudun 3:lta eri asemalta kyytiin nousseiden tarkastus voidaan aloittaa siinä vaiheessa kun juna on lähtenyt Tikkurilasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Siitä asiasta tullaan todennäköisesti päättämään jollain toisella foorumilla.


Tämän kaltaisista asioista yleensä hyvin perillä oleva jäsen on tässä viestiketjussa jo pariin kertaan vihjannut, että pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella ei välttämättä pysähdellä, joten oletin tässä että suunnittelua on ainakin tehty tuolta pohjalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En nyt ole yksityiskohdista niin tarkkaan tietoinen, mutta kuvittelisin että koska konnareilla on matkan aikana passit tallessa, niin niiden, jotka eivät läpäisset viivakoodilukijaa, pidetään eri nipussa, että tyypit löydetään kyllä siinä vaiheessa kun rajavartijat nousevat junaan.


Kuten varmaan kävikin jo ilmi, tarkoitin sitä, miten tarkastamattomat Lahden ja Kouvolan matkustajat erotellaan tarkastuksen käyneistä, pääkaupunkiseudulta tulleista matkustajista.

Toisaalta sama pätee toisinkin päin: missä vaiheessa saapuville matkustajille tehdään passintarkastus? Miten käy niiden, jotka haluavat päästä Kouvolassa pois?

Olisiko tosiaan kannattavaa, että Lahteen ja Kouvolaan perustettaisiin eristetyt laiturit ja omat rajatarkastuspisteet, joissa käyttäjämäärät olisivat ehkä satakunta matkustajaa yhteensä päivässä?

Ja ongelma on paljon suurempi Venäjän puolella, jossa Viipuri on vain 30 kilometrin päässä rajalta. Tehtäessä rajatarkastus Kouvolan ja Viipurin välillä matkaa on 120 km eli  n. 45 minuuttia, molemmat rajavartijat voivat tehdä tarkastuksensa samalle matkustajalla peräkkäin ja uusia matkustajia ei tänä aikana tule eikä ketään ehdi poistua.

Konduktöörin tekemä passintarkastus epäilyttää muutenkin. Rajatarkastuksen voi tehdä vain rajavartiomies, ja Suomen lain mukaan virkamies ei voi virkatehtäviään luovuttaa eteenpäin (tästä on oikeuden päätöskin, kun pysäköinninvalvoja yritti delegoida vartijan kirjoittamaan pysäköintivirhemaksua). Passia ei myöskään tarvitse luovuttaa tarkastusta varten muulle kuin rajavartiomiehelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämän kaltaisista asioista yleensä hyvin perillä oleva jäsen on tässä viestiketjussa jo pariin kertaan vihjannut, että pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella ei välttämättä pysähdellä, joten oletin tässä että suunnittelua on ainakin tehty tuolta pohjalta.


Tätäkö tarkoitat:




> Junat porhaltavat luultavasti pysähtyen erittäin vähillä väliasemilla ja imitoivat lentokonetta. Tuskin on toppia Viipurissakaan, saati Suomessakaan juuri missään metropolin ulkopuolella.


Sanat "luultavasti" ja "tuskin" eivät ainakaan minulle hengi, että kyseessä olisi tietoa asiasta oikeasti päättäviltä tahoilta, vaan vain kirjoittajan omia arveluja. Saa korjata, jos olen väärässä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten varmaan kävikin jo ilmi, tarkoitin sitä, miten tarkastamattomat Lahden ja Kouvolan matkustajat erotellaan tarkastuksen käyneistä, pääkaupunkiseudulta tulleista matkustajista.


Tarkastamalla heidät jo junaan noustessa ja ottamalla passit pois. 




> Toisaalta sama pätee toisinkin päin: missä vaiheessa saapuville matkustajille tehdään passintarkastus? Miten käy niiden, jotka haluavat päästä Kouvolassa pois?


Tästä saapuvien tarkastuksesta en ole kuullut mistään nykykäytännöstä poikkeavasta.




> Ja ongelma on paljon suurempi Venäjän puolella, jossa Viipuri on vain 30 kilometrin päässä rajalta. Tehtäessä rajatarkastus Kouvolan ja Viipurin välillä matkaa on 120 km eli  n. 45 minuuttia, molemmat rajavartijat voivat tehdä tarkastuksensa samalle matkustajalla peräkkäin ja uusia matkustajia ei tänä aikana tule eikä ketään ehdi poistua.


Jos Venäjä olisi länsimaa, ja viisumivapaus voimassa maiden välillä, ja elintasoero ei nin iso kuin nyt, tuskin olisi ongelmia järjestää tarkastus joustavasti kuten kuvasit. Mutta voi käydä niin että koko "virityksen" hyöty jää hyvin vähäiseksi, koska kummankin maan viranomaiset haluavat seuloa tarkkaan saapuvaa liikennettä, ja junan on joka tapauksessa seisottava kunnes vilpillisin aikein maiden välillä kulkevat on saatu asianmukaisesti poistettua. 



> Konduktöörin tekemä passintarkastus epäilyttää muutenkin. Rajatarkastuksen voi tehdä vain rajavartiomies, ja Suomen lain mukaan virkamies ei voi virkatehtäviään luovuttaa eteenpäin (tästä on oikeuden päätöskin, kun pysäköinninvalvoja yritti delegoida vartijan kirjoittamaan pysäköintivirhemaksua). Passia ei myöskään tarvitse luovuttaa tarkastusta varten muulle kuin rajavartiomiehelle.


Lakeja voi muuttaa, ja on mahdollista että konnareille ulotetaan oikeus tarkistaa että naama ja passikuva natsavat, ja vinguttaa passi lukijalaitteessa. Jo 1970-luvulla keski-Euroopassa matkustaessani muistan että yöjunayhteyksissä piti passi luovuttaa jo lipuntarkastuksen yhteydessä konnarille, ja sen sai takaisin kun jäi pois. Rajavartijoille jäisi joka tapauksessa  kokonaisvastuu. Kyse on kuitenkin liikenteestä Suomesta pois, ja Suomen valtio on kiinnostunut pysäyttämään rajalla vain mahdolliset etsintäkuulutetut tai veropinnarit tms.

Pysäköintivirhemaksuista johtuva riitely oikeusasteissa on alkujaan lähtöisin kauppiailta jotka menettävät asiakkaita kauppakeskuksissa toimiville liikkeille, joilla on aikarajoitettu ilmainen pysäköinti, ja jotka käyttävät vartiointi tms liikkeitä pysäköinnin valvomiseen. Ei sillä riitelyllä ole hiventäkään järkeä taustalla vaan ainoastaan halu tehdä kilpailijalle kiusaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Epa

> Olisiko tosiaan kannattavaa, että Lahteen ja Kouvolaan perustettaisiin eristetyt laiturit ja omat rajatarkastuspisteet, joissa käyttäjämäärät olisivat ehkä satakunta matkustajaa yhteensä päivässä?


Lahden aseman osalta voisi ajatella, että Pietarin junan käyttämä laituri eristettäisiin kansainväliseen käyttöön aina 15min ennen junan lähtöaikaa ja muun ajan laituri olisi normaalissa käytössä. Jos kotimaanjunien lähtö- ja saapumisajat Lahden asemalla niputetaan tasatuntien hetkille ja Pietarin junan lähtöaika on puolen tienoilla, minimoidaan muulle liikenteelle aiheutuva haitta.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Miten olisi paikkalippujen (pakollisia kansainvälisessä liikenteessä) hyväksikäyttäminen matkustajien sijoittelemisessa niin, että lähimpänä rajaa poistuvat/nousevat matkustajat olisivat järjestyksessä siinä/niissä vaunuissa, joista rajamuodollisuudet aloitetaan?

----------


## SD202

> Olisiko tosiaan kannattavaa, että Lahteen ja Kouvolaan perustettaisiin eristetyt laiturit ja omat rajatarkastuspisteet, joissa käyttäjämäärät olisivat ehkä satakunta matkustajaa yhteensä päivässä?


Miksei olisi kannattavaa? Olen Keski-Euroopassa käynyt sellaisilla asemilla, joilla on kansainvälisille junille ihan erilliset laiturit. Noille laitureille ei pääse muuten kuin passintarkastuksen kautta. Unkarin Sopron ja Sveitsin Basel tulevat ainakin mieleen tällaisista asemista - jälkimmäisessä erilliset laiturit olivat nimenomaan Ranskan suuntaan meneville junille. Baselissa matkustajamäärät ovat tosin sitä luokkaa, että tämä kannattaa. Sen sijaan käydessämme erään toisen (tälle foorumille kirjoittelevan) harrastajan kanssa reilut viisi vuotta sitten Sopronissa, taisimme melkein olla ainoita matkustajia, jotka nousivat Itävaltaan menevään ÖBB:n 5047 -sarjan kiskobussiin. Sopronissa oli kylmän sodan aikojen jäänteenä jopa hieno odotushuone, josta löytyi seinältä mm. yli kymmenen vuotta vanha Wienin linjakartta.  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Miten olisi Erittäin Nopeiden Junien Rata Tapanilan tienoolta Kymin aseman kautta Raipon liikennepaikalle ja tasonnosto välillä Raippo - Vainikkala?
Kolmen tunnin välein (yleensä) junat sekä Pietariin, Imatralle/Joensuuhun (Raippo-Lappeenranta-välille modernin "geometrian" mukainen rata melkein vanhalle paikalle) että Kouvolaan (pian yli 70000 asukasta)?   :Smile:

----------


## Compact

Asiasta hieman sivuun: tiesittekö, että Viipurista ei ole voinut (ties jo kuinka kauan, vaiko aina) matkustaa Moskovan makuuvaunujunalla (Tolstoi) Suomeen. Kyse on Venäjän rajamuodollisuuksien hankaluudesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asiasta hieman sivuun: tiesittekö, että Viipurista ei ole voinut (ties jo kuinka kauan, vaiko aina) matkustaa Moskovan makuuvaunujunalla (Tolstoi) Suomeen. Kyse on Venäjän rajamuodollisuuksien hankaluudesta.


Ei olla tiedetty. Koskeeko se molempia suuntia vai vain Venäjältä Suomeen? Miksi sen pysähdys on merkitty VR:n aikatauluihin siinä tapauksessa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Koskeeko se molempia suuntia vai vain Venäjältä Suomeen? Miksi sen pysähdys on merkitty VR:n aikatauluihin siinä tapauksessa?


Koskee vain Suomen suuntaan matkustamista. VR:n matkahakukaan ei tunne aamulla Tolstoita Viipurista Suomeen. Illalla voi matkustaa Suomesta Viipuriin myös Tolstoilla.

Pysähdys on merkitty kansainväliseen aikatauluun siksi, koska muutoin ei läpikulkevalle matkustajalle selviäisi se, että juna seisoo runsaan puolituntia "karjalaisten kaupungissa". Tolstoissa voi matkustaa kyllä niin, että se on matkustajan pääteasema. Faktisesti pysähdys on "puoli-kuu" eli vain matkustajien jättöä varten. Tolstoi-junahan on toisaalta RZD:n Venäjän sisäinen pikajuna. Siinä kulkee Suomeen tulevan vaunuston lisäksi Moskovan-Viipurin väliä toinen samanmoinen vaunusto ja Viipurissa on sen vaunuston jättö, veturin vaihto ynnä muuta tapahtumaa. Päiväaikaan tutun Tolstoi-värisen Moskova-Viipuri -vaunuston voi nähdä seisovan Viipurin ratapihan sivuraiteella. Niin: Venäjän rajavartioston, tullin jne. toiminnot häiriintyisivät, jos Viipurin asemalla seisomisen ja tarkastusten alkamisen jälkeen kaiken aikaa voisi lappaa uutta sakkia junaan. Nähtäväksi tulevaisuudessa jää mitenkä Karelian Trainsin aloitettua liikenteen Viipurista pääsee junalla Suomeen. Vai pääseekö sitten enää lainkaan. Vain Tolstoilla sinne päin? 

Tarkastukset vievät sen saman ajan nuppia kohti, mutta juna kulkee silloin aivan toisessa nopeustasossa Kannaksen halki. Tarkastukset alkavat varmaankin jo heti Viipurin esikaupungissa, ja se ei sijaitse Viipurissa. Tämä kaikki on kuitenkin foorumilaisen oikeudella tehtyä yksityistä pohdintaa, ja aika näyttää mitkä ovat käytännöt muutaman vuoden kuluttua. Nykyiset kuviot ja toimintatavat pääsääntöisesti kuitenkin jäävät historiaan.

Venäjän liikenneyhteyksissä on tapahtunut a propos hiljan tällaista eli Helsinki-Petroskoi-Cherepovets väliä lentänyt Severstal Air Company on keskeyttänyt lennot, ainakin talven ajaksi. Petroskoin kenttää parannellaan. Jos liikenne alkaa myöhemmin, niin vinkkinä sähköisen kaupunkiliikenteen harrastajille, että tässä olisi suora helppo yhteys Vantaalta pariin naapurissa sijaitsevaan harrastuskohteeseen: Petroskoissa on johdinautoja ja Cherepovetsissa ratikoita (operoi muuten Severstalin raitiotieyhtiö).

Severstal on monialayhtiö, joka toimii lentoliikenteen lisäksi rautateillä eri maissa, sillä on rautatie- ja raitiovaunutehtaita, kaivoksia, kombinaatteja ja vaikka mitä. Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt oikein, meille tuttuja nimiä ovat vaikkapa Kostamus ja Spacecom. Pääkonttori sijaitsee Cherepovetsissa.

----------


## vompatti

> Severstal on monialayhtiö, joka toimii lentoliikenteen lisäksi rautateillä eri maissa, sillä on rautatie- ja raitiovaunutehtaita.


Severstal on myynyt Severstaltransin kokonaan. Rautatieliikennettäkin hoitava Severstaltrans on siirtynyt kokonaan yhtiön johdon omistukseen. Severstaltransin uusi nimi on N-trans, ja tuolla nimellä yhtiö toimii Suomessakin.

Severstal omistaa lähes kaikki entisen Neuvostoliiton kiskokalustotehtaat - jos ei jokaista yhtiötä kokonaan, niin ainakin osan. Joissakin taitaa omistajana olla myös Venäjän valtio.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Petroskoissa on johdinautoja .


Petroskoin johdinautojen linjakartta (CXEMA) on osoitteessa
http://www.ptz-trans.ru/troll_map.htm

Kartan päiväys on 6.11.2007.  Myös muita karttoja/kaavioita löytyy:
Kaupunkibussit ja linjataksit 1.11.2007
Lähiliikenne 2007
Kaukoliikenne 2005
Petroskoin lähijunat
(Vienan) Kemin lähijunat
Näistä kaikista on myös aikataulutietoja.  Petroskoista kerrotaan olevan linja-autoyhteyksiä esimerkiksi Kostamukseen (7,5 h), Kalevalaan (9,5 h), Pääjärvelle (9 h), Pietariin, Tserepovetsiin, Novgorodiin.  Kaukojunia näyttäisi kulkevan Murmanskiin, Moskovaan, Pietariin, Minskiin, Kostamukseen ja suoria vaunuja muutamalle muulle määräasemalle.  Junatietoja voi tosin etsiä muistakin nettiosoitteista.

Yllä olevat ovat venäjäksi.  Englanniksi kerrotaan "intercity timetables"  mutta viimeinen mainittu kaikkien aikataulujen päivitys on kaksi vuotta vanha.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Petroskoista kerrotaan olevan linja-autoyhteyksiä esimerkiksi Kostamukseen (7,5 h), Kalevalaan (9,5 h), Pääjärvelle (9 h), Pietariin, Tserepovetsiin, Novgorodiin.


Huolellisemmin laskien matka Petroskoista Pääjärvelle kestää 12 tuntia.  Kyytiä on tarjolla kahdesti viikossa.

----------


## Compact

Tänään SRHS:n kerhoillassa VR:n nopean itäjunaliikenteen projektipäällikkö Piistari kertoi luennossaan Karelian Trainsin pysähdyspaikat. Ne ovat  samat kuin nykyistenkin junien. Ensi alkuun tulee liikenteeseen kolme junaparia ja kun kaikki on valmista, neljä junaparia. Aluksi Sibeliuksen ja Repinin vaunustot ovat hätävaralla, jos Alstomilla olisi vaikeuksia. Huippuliikenteessä viikonloppuisin ja juhlapäivinä ajetaan tuplarungolla (14 vaunua). Muutakin kuulimme...

----------


## Elmo Allen

VR tiedottaa ja HS uutisoi, että Venäjän junien nimeksi tulee _Allegro_. Ihan hauska lisä italialaisnimien sarjaan. Allegrohan merkitsee nopeaa, tai musiikissa "nopeasti". Ja italia on toimiva kompromissi, jossa niin suomen- kuin venäjänkielinen nimi olisi huono ratkaisu. Väritys on hyvin Suomi-Venäjä-henkinen, jossa sinistä on vähän enemmän kuin punaista.

Osoite allegro.fi on jo haettu VR-Yhtymä Oy:lle.  :Wink:

----------


## JSL

Samaa sarjaa kolmospendon ravintolan kanssa. Sopivampia nimiä olis voinu olla Lenin (kun Suomesta junalla sinne karautti), O-W Kuusinen, UKK tai sitten oltaisiin annettu Putinille oma juna.

----------


## hylje

Tai kaikki yllämainitut. Junia on neljä erillistä.

----------


## Eki

> ... Venäjän junien nimeksi tulee _Allegro_...


Sillä lailla! Kas, kun ei Regent... Kun tietää Pendojen yleisimmän uutisointiaiheen ja muistaa Austin Allegrojen (jonka italialainen sisarmalli oli Innocenti Regent) surkeuden, tulee tahtomattakin ajateltua tiettyä yhtäläisyyttä...  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Samaa sarjaa kolmospendon ravintolan kanssa.


Taskusanakirjan mukaan sekä prego että per favore ovat suomeksi olkaa hyvä. Onkohan niillä kuitenkin jokin ero?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Taskusanakirjan mukaan sekä prego että per favore ovat suomeksi olkaa hyvä. Onkohan niillä kuitenkin jokin ero?


_Prego_ on vastaus kiitokseen, englanniksi "you're welcome", ja ilmeisesti lisäksi formaali ja vähän käytetty tapa sanoa "please". _Per favore_ informaalimpi "please", joka on paikasta riippuen suomeksi niin "ole hyvä" kuin "kiitos". Eli esim. kahvia Pregosta ostettaessa lisätään loppuun "per favore" ja kun myyjää on kiitetty, hän vastaa "prego".

Tuo Allegro on vasta Venäjän-junien yhteinen markkinointinimi, vähän niin kuin esim. Eurostar. Junarungothan voisi hyvin nimetä puoliksi suomalaisten ja puoliksi venäläisten kuuluisuuksien mukaan. Nykyisinhän Venäjän-junia ei varsinaisesti myydä Sibeliuksen ja Repinin nimillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samaa sarjaa kolmospendon ravintolan kanssa. Sopivampia nimiä olis voinu olla Lenin (kun Suomesta junalla sinne karautti), O-W Kuusinen, UKK tai sitten oltaisiin annettu Putinille oma juna.


Jos Suomen ja Venäjän välisillä junilla säilyy jatkossakin nimet kuuluisien henkilöiden mukaan, niin em lisäksi myös _Gustaf  Mannerheimin_ olisi ehdottomasti saatava oma nimikkojunansa Helsinki-Pietari (tai ehkä pikemmin Turku-Helsinki-Pietari) reitille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos Suomen ja Venäjän välisillä junilla säilyy jatkossakin nimet kuuluisien henkilöiden mukaan, niin em lisäksi myös _Gustaf  Mannerheimin_ olisi ehdottomasti saatava oma nimikkojunansa Helsinki-Pietari (tai ehkä pikemmin Turku-Helsinki-Pietari) reitille.


Täysi mahdottomuus poliittisen korrektiuden nimissä. Pysytään edelleen taiteilijoissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos Suomen ja Venäjän välisillä junilla säilyy jatkossakin nimet kuuluisien henkilöiden mukaan, niin em lisäksi myös _Gustaf  Mannerheimin_ olisi ehdottomasti saatava oma nimikkojunansa Helsinki-Pietari (tai ehkä pikemmin Turku-Helsinki-Pietari) reitille.


Siitä tulisi sitten varmaan Mannerheim-linja?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ess

> Jos Suomen ja Venäjän välisillä junilla säilyy jatkossakin nimet kuuluisien henkilöiden mukaan, niin em lisäksi myös _Gustaf  Mannerheimin_ olisi ehdottomasti saatava oma nimikkojunansa Helsinki-Pietari (tai ehkä pikemmin Turku-Helsinki-Pietari) reitille.


Siinä tapauksessa myös Stalin tarvitsee nimikkojunansa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siinä tapauksessa myös Stalin tarvitsee nimikkojunansa.


Molemmathan ovat nyt maansa suurimmiksi henkilöiksi äänestettyjä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- _Gustaf  Mannerheimin_ --


Offtopic:

a) Henkilöiden nimiä korostettaessa käytetään vain lihavointia (kursivointia ilman lihavointia käytetään teosten yms. nimiin)
b) Kuolleita henkilöitä ei tavata korostaa tällä tavoin
c) Näin tehdään yleensä vain uutisissa ja artikkeleissa, ei esim. lehtien kolumneissa, pääkirjoituksissa tai mielipideosastoilla (tämä foorumi lienee lähempänä jälkimmäisiä kuin edellisiä, tiedotteiden ja vastaavien postauksia lukuunottamatta)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Molemmathan ovat nyt maansa suurimmiksi henkilöiksi äänestettyjä...


Niinpä... Pelottavaa!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Molemmathan ovat nyt maansa suurimmiksi henkilöiksi äänestettyjä...


Stalin tosin maansa kolmanneksi suurimmaksi. Ehkä parempi niin. 




> Täysi mahdottomuus poliittisen korrektiuden nimissä. Pysytään edelleen taiteilijoissa.


Mitä Mannerheimiin tulee, niin hänhän teki pitkän uran Venäjän ratsuväen upseerina ja asuen  Pietarissa ennenkuin siirtyi  itsenäiseen Suomeen. Häntä siis ei nyky-Venäjällä pidetä minään vihollisena kuten Neuvostoliiton aikaan (eikä kaikki tainneet pitää silloinkaan). Sopivampaa kuuluisaa henkilöä jonka mukaan nimeäisi junavuoroa Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä tuskin löytyy. 

Taiteilijoita jotka ovat niitäneet mainetta molemmissa maissa itse paikan päällä eläen ei käytännössä ole muita kuin Repin.  Jos edestakaisia junavuoroja on 5, niin luetteloa pitää täydentää valtiomiehillä ja ehkä tehtailijoilla kuten Fazer, Hartwall ja Sinebrychoff.

******* с Hовым Годом 2009 ! *******

Раинер

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Taskusanakirjan mukaan sekä prego että per favore ovat suomeksi olkaa hyvä. Onkohan niillä kuitenkin jokin ero?


Eikös "Mainila" olis selllainen ns. tasapuolinen sekä Suomessa, että Venäjällä?  :Wink:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Junien nimiksi on tosiaan tarjolla monta ei-poliittista suomenvenäläistä vaikuttajaa, jo mainittujen Sinebrykoffien lisäksi esim. Marschan, Kiseleff, Tabunoff ym. Ja voitaisiinhan näitä junia nimetä ihan jo venäjästä suomeen lainattujen sanojen mukaan, esim. sontikka, tsaikka, vossikka, piirakka, samovaari yms  :Smile:  Sulinta hulluutta ja täyttä tolkuttomuutta olisi nimetä edes junatyyppi italian tai jonkin muun meidän kieltemme ja kulttuuriemme kannalta höpökielen mukaan.

----------


## ultrix

Muutama ehdotus: Babitzin, Eremenko ja Karamzin  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Sibelius ja Repin sitten tietysti jäävät pois liikenteestä uusien junien aloittaessa, mutta jääkö Tolstoi ennalleen? Ei kai Pietarin-yhteys siihen vaikuta (ellei sitten nopeuta sitäkin junaa, kun rata on paremmassa kunnossa).

----------


## Compact

> Sibelius ja Repin sitten tietysti jäävät pois liikenteestä uusien junien aloittaessa, mutta jääkö Tolstoi ennalleen? Ei kai Pietarin-yhteys siihen vaikuta (ellei sitten nopeuta sitäkin junaa, kun rata on paremmassa kunnossa).


"Lev Tolstoy" ajaa tietysti edelleenkin tulevaisuudessa, eli esim. Tikkurilasta pääsee ilman junanvaihtoa esim. Tveriin katsomaan sikäläisiä ratikoita. Halutessaan. Voisi ehkä suositella. Helsingistä nyt pääsee niin harvoihin ratikkapaikkoihin samoilla istumisilla, mutta Pietari, Tver ja Moskova kuitenkin. Odotetaan sitä Turkua vielä...

Jaa - niin onhan nykyään suorat ilmalennot myös Cimber Airin koneilla Norrköpingiinkin ma-pe.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jaa - niin onhan nykyään suorat ilmalennot myös Cimber Airin koneilla Norrköpingiinkin ma-pe.


Noi tosin loppuvat tämän kuun lopussa.

----------


## LateZ

> "Lev Tolstoy" ajaa tietysti edelleenkin tulevaisuudessa,


Sinänsä yhdentekevää, mutta sanonpa kuitenkin mielipiteeni. Suomi on niin lähellä Venäjää, etten ymmärrä, miksi pitää venäjänkielisiä nimiä siirtää suomeen kolmansien kielien kautta. Mikä ihmeen Tolstoy, itse kirjailijasta pitäisi kai puhua suomenkielisessä tekstissä Leo Tolstoina. Junan nimi voisi olla "Lev Tolstoj". VR puolestaan käyttää pelkkää nimeä "Tolstoi". Tolstoy kirjoitettaisiin venäjäksi "Толстоы".

Juna Tolstoy Moscow´hun (Moskauhun) lähti raiteelta kaksi, hyvää yötä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinänsä yhdentekevää, mutta sanonpa kuitenkin mielipiteeni. Suomi on niin lähellä Venäjää, etten ymmärrä, miksi pitää venäjänkielisiä nimiä siirtää suomeen kolmansien kielien kautta. Mikä ihmeen Tolstoy, itse kirjailijasta pitäisi kai puhua suomenkielisessä tekstissä Leo Tolstoina. Junan nimi voisi olla "Lev Tolstoj". VR puolestaan käyttää pelkkää nimeä "Tolstoi". Tolstoy kirjoitettaisiin venäjäksi "Толстоы".


Sanos muuta. 

Kansainvälisessä rautatieliikenteessä on ymmärtääkseni käytäntö että junien nimistä voi olla versioita usealla kielellä, eli nimi voidaan kirjoittaa ja lausua niiden maiden kieliasujen mukaan joissa kyseinen juna kulkee, ja kaikkein kuuluisimmilla junilla tai sellaisilla jotka on nimetty kuuluisten henkilöiden tms mukaan, on lisäksi muunkinkielisiä nimiversiota. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muutama ehdotus: Babitzin, Eremenko ja Karamzin


Yleensä kai junille tai laivoille on tapana  antaa vain kuolleiden henkilöiden nimiä, ja kuolemasta on pitänyt kulua jo jonkin aikaa, eli kaksi ensimmäistä eivät käy. Aurora Karamzin olisi muuten kelpo nimi Helsingin ja Pietarin väliselle junalle, mutta ongelma on siinä että Lokakuun Rautatiellä on ennestään Aurora -niminen juna, joka on saanut nimensä kuuluisalta vallankumoukseen osallistuneelta Aurora- risteilijältä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Junan nimi voisi olla "Lev Tolstoj".


Kyrillisten kirjainten suomalaisessa translitteraatiossa on joitain poikkeuksia kirjain kirjaimesta -periaatteeseen. Yksi on tuo lyhyt i, joka tässä tapauksessa translitteroidaan i:ksi. Siis Leo/Lev Tolstoi. Ks. http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/iso9.html8#j

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyrillisten kirjainten suomalaisessa translitteraatiossa on joitain poikkeuksia kirjain kirjaimesta -periaatteeseen. Yksi on tuo lyhyt i, joka tässä tapauksessa translitteroidaan i:ksi. Siis Leo/Lev Tolstoi. Ks. http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/iso9.html8#j


Nyt ei LateZ tarkoittanut Tolstoj:lla suomenkielistä kirjoitusasua koska sehän on Tolstoi, vaan ilmeisesti kirjain kirjaimelta. 

Siitäkin on varmaan keskusteltu paljon, ja on oma tieteenalansa,  pitääkö suomalaisten alkaa käyttää kyseisestä kirjailijasta etunimeä Lev, mikä olisi kirjoitussääntöjen mukaan oikeaoppisempaa kuin Leo, jona häntä täällä tunnetaan. 

Tämän  http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/iso9.html8#j mukaan Tolstoi kuuluisi ns kuuluisien henkilöiden joukkoon jolla on vanhastaan vakiintunut kirjoitusasu latinalaisissa aakkosissa, todennäköisesti johtuen siitä että hän on itse yhteyksissään länsimaalaisten kassa käyttänyt nimimuotoa Leo, mutta kotimaassaan Lev. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jussi

> Mitä Mannerheimiin tulee, niin hänhän teki pitkän uran Venäjän ratsuväen upseerina ja asuen  Pietarissa ennenkuin siirtyi  itsenäiseen Suomeen. Häntä siis ei nyky-Venäjällä pidetä minään vihollisena kuten Neuvostoliiton aikaan (eikä kaikki tainneet pitää silloinkaan). Sopivampaa kuuluisaa henkilöä jonka mukaan nimeäisi junavuoroa Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä tuskin löytyy.


Toinen samaan kategoriaan Mannerheimin kanssa kuuluva voisi olla Lenin. Hänen henkilöhistoriassaan on kytköksiä myös Suomeen, ja myös Helsinki-Pietari -rautatiehen. Lenin palasi Venäjälle 1917 nimenomaan junalla Suomesta, ja junamatka päättyi luonnollisesti Pietariin Suomen asemalle. Lenin oli myös ensimmäinen valtiojohtaja joka tunnusti Suomen itsenäisyyden.

Molemmat henkilöt, Lenin ja Mannerheim, herättävät kuitenkin ainakin Suomessa ristiriitaisia. Hyvin harvat ihmiset tuskin kuitenkaan vastustaisivat molempia, edustavat he poliittisessa historiassa hyvinkin eri ääripäitä. Venäjällä Lenin nostattaa varmasti sekä positiivisia että negatiivisia tunteita, Mannerheimia keskiverto venäläiset eivät välttämättä niin hyvin tunne mutta nykypäivänä suhtautuminen lienee melko neutraali.

Yksi taiteiden alan edustaja, joka tunnetaan molemmissa maissa voisi olla Ville Haapasalo. Kyseessähän on suomalainen näyttelijä joka on luonut uraansa pääasiassa Venäjällä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Molemmat henkilöt, Lenin ja Mannerheim, herättävät kuitenkin ainakin Suomessa ristiriitaisia. Hyvin harvat ihmiset tuskin kuitenkaan vastustaisivat molempia, edustavat he poliittisessa historiassa hyvinkin eri ääripäitä. Venäjällä Lenin nostattaa varmasti sekä positiivisia että negatiivisia tunteita, Mannerheimia keskiverto venäläiset eivät välttämättä niin hyvin tunne mutta nykypäivänä suhtautuminen lienee melko neutraali.


Lenin Suomen ja Venäjän väliä kulkevan junan nimenä on ihan ok, jos sellaista ei ole jo ennestään Venäjän kotimaan liikenteessä, ja jos tasapuolisuuden vuoksi on myös Mannerheim-juna. Suomessa taitaa muutenkin elää voimakkaana Lenin-kultti, esim jotkut ovat halunneet Lenin-patsaankin Helsinkiin (itse en kuulu heihin). 

Tietysti autonomian aikaan sahasivat monet suomalaiset ja venäläiset poliittiset vaikuttajat vuorotellen Helsingin ja Pietarin väliä, kuten Snellmann ja Bobrikoff, mutta koska kaikkia heistä ei muisteta niin lämpimästi, on paras jättää ne rauhaan.




> Yksi taiteiden alan edustaja, joka tunnetaan molemmissa maissa voisi olla Ville Haapasalo. Kyseessähän on suomalainen näyttelijä joka on luonut uraansa pääasiassa Venäjällä.


Kyllä ymmärtääkseni pitää olla jonkin aikaa sitten kuollut henkilö että voidaan käyttää junan  nimenä.

Jos halutaan nimenomaan muistaa sekä Venäjällä että Suomessa ja/tai Karjalan kannaksella eläneitä ja vaikuttaneita taiteilijoita ja kulttuurivaikuttajia junan nimellä, niin muita joita tulee mieleen ovat:
- Juho Lallukka
- Maiju Lassila
- Tito Colliander
- Edith Södergran
- Georg de Godzinsky
- Carl Fabergé, 
- Alexander Tillander,
- Ida Ahlberg,
- Ansa Ikonen,
- Tauno Palo  (vaikka ei asunut Pietarissa, esiinyi monessa elokuvassa "venäjänsuomalaisena")

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Tai sitten unohdetaan tarpeeton henkilöpalvonta, ja keskitytään luonnollisiin maantieteellisiin nimiin. Matkan varrelta löytyy paljon enemmän tai vähemmän merkittäviä nimettyjä maastonmuotoja.

----------


## LateZ

Jos taiteilijat unohdetaan, reitille sopisi mainiosti nimeksi "Белые ночи", "Valkeat yöt". Pohjolan valkeista öistähän niin Pietari kuin Helsinkikin ovat tunnetut. Lisäksi nimi kääntyisi vaivatta markkinoinnissa muillekin kielille. Nimi vain taitaa olla jo varattu. 

Jokaista junaa sinänsä voi olla turha nimetä, ne kun lienevät kaikki samanlaisia ja tarvittaessa korvannevat toisiaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos taiteilijat unohdetaan, reitille sopisi mainiosti nimeksi "Белые ночи", "Valkeat yöt". Pohjolan valkeista öistähän niin Pietari kuin Helsinkikin ovat tunnetut. Lisäksi nimi kääntyisi vaivatta markkinoinnissa muillekin kielille. Nimi vain taitaa olla jo varattu.


Niin taitaa olla jo varattu. Samoin revontulet, pohjantähti, pyrstötähdet ja muut tähtitieteelliset ilmiöt ovat hyvin yleisiä junien nimissä ympäri maailman. 




> Jokaista junaa sinänsä voi olla turha nimetä, ne kun lienevät kaikki samanlaisia ja tarvittaessa korvannevat toisiaan.


Mun ajatukseni oli että junavuoroilla olisi nimi josta ne tunnistaa, ei junarungoilla.  Eli samaan tapaan kuin Suomessa oli EP-junilla aikoinaan, ja keski-Euroopassa nykyäänkin monien Eurocity  ja pitkän matkan yöjunien kohdalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mun ajatukseni oli että junavuoroilla olisi nimi josta ne tunnistaa, ei junarungoilla.  Eli samaan tapaan kuin Suomessa oli EP-junilla aikoinaan, ja keski-Euroopassa nykyäänkin monien Eurocity  ja pitkän matkan yöjunien kohdalla.


Sanoisin, että muutamia poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta junavuorojen nimet ovat historiaa. Vuoromäärät ovat sellaisia, ettei jokaista vuoroa kannata nimetä. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Eurostar, joka kuvaa koko konseptia. On tyhmää nimetä eri tavalla neljä junavuoroa, jotka kaikki kuitenkin menevät vain Pietariin. Junayksikköjen nimeäminen ei vaikuta markkinointiin mitenkään. Harrastajille ne ovat mielenkiintoisia, mutta matkustajalle vain pieni yksityiskohta. Mutta jos kello neljän Allegron nimi on Mannerheim, ketä se oikeasti kiinnostaa? Allegro on se nimi, joka suuren yleisön mieleen jää, jos jää. Ja aikatauluvuorojen nimeäminen on vieläpä huomattavasti epäloogisempaa ymmärtää kuin junayksikköjen nimeäminen.

Toisaalta ei lentokoneitakaan nimetä ollenkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sanoisin, että muutamia poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta junavuorojen nimet ovat historiaa. Vuoromäärät ovat sellaisia, ettei jokaista vuoroa kannata nimetä. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Eurostar, joka kuvaa koko konseptia. On tyhmää nimetä eri tavalla neljä junavuoroa, jotka kaikki kuitenkin menevät vain Pietariin. Junayksikköjen nimeäminen ei vaikuta markkinointiin mitenkään. Harrastajille ne ovat mielenkiintoisia, mutta matkustajalle vain pieni yksityiskohta. Mutta jos kello neljän Allegron nimi on Mannerheim, ketä se oikeasti kiinnostaa? Allegro on se nimi, joka suuren yleisön mieleen jää, jos jää. Ja aikatauluvuorojen nimeäminen on vieläpä huomattavasti epäloogisempaa ymmärtää kuin junayksikköjen nimeäminen.
> 
> Toisaalta ei lentokoneitakaan nimetä ollenkaan.


Eikö Skandinaviassa, Benelux-maissa ja saksankielisellä alueella käytetä enää kansainvälisissä junavuoroissa nimiä tyyliin "Mozart", "H.C Andersen", Ludvig Van Beethoven", "Albert Einstein" jne? Milloin ne on lopetettu? 

Kyllä komea nimi junalla antaa tietynlaista hohdon ja laadun, ja ehkä vähän kodikkuudenkin  tunnetta, ja korostaa enemmän perinteitä ja kultturellisia arvoja kuin steriili, anonyymi ja ylitehokas lentoliikenne joka on pelkkiä numerosarjoja ja kirjainlyhenteitä. 

Aikoinaanhan Suomessa EP-junille annettiin nimet että ne erottuisi edukseen muista junista, ja Suomessa kulkeville neuvostoliittolaisille junille annettiin nimet Repin ja Tolstoi, kun niille tehtiin tasonkorotus joskus 1970-80 luvun taitteessa, olisikohan ollut Moskovan olympialaisten vuoksi? 

Toinen juttu on, että pitääkö kaikkien allegro-junien sahata vain Hki-Pietari väliä? Mulla on sellaiset visiot että joku vuoro voisi lähteä aamulla vaikka Turun Satamasta palaten sinne illalla korvaten jonkun nykyisistä pendolino-vuoroista, ja miksi joku noista allegroista ei voisi ajaa Moskovaan asti? Tietysti byrokratia ym asettaa rajoitteita toistaiseksi, mutta pitää osata nähdä vähän tulevaisuuteenkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Kyllä nimet aina parempia ovat kuin numerot. Järkeviä nimiä voi suoltaa valmiiksi jäsenneltynä esimerkiksi eliölajeista: paikkauskollisia tai tavallisia lintuja paikallisjunarunkoihin, muuttolintuja kaukojunarunkoihin. Tukholman Tunnelbana taitaa nimetä ainakin jonkun vaunusarjansa tavallisilla ihmisten nimillä niin, että vierekkäiset vaunut ovat aina vastakkaista sukupuolta. Erikoislaatuisiin juniin kannattaa kyllä miettiä tarkemmin suurempia merkityksiä.

----------


## SD202

> Eikö Skandinaviassa, Benelux-maissa ja saksankielisellä alueella käytetä enää kansainvälisissä junavuoroissa nimiä tyyliin "Mozart", "H.C Andersen", Ludvig Van Beethoven", "Albert Einstein" jne? Milloin ne on lopetettu?


Käytetään toki, tässä tilanne joulukuulta 2007:
http://www.bahnseite.de/purespace/zugnamen.html
Kävin reilu kuukausi sitten Slovakiassa ja Itävallassa ja taisin sielläkin törmätä nimettyihin junavuoroihin.

Ja vaikka Hollannissa ei edes viitsitä käyttää junanumeroita muualla kuin NS:n aikataulukirjassa, niin onhan tuolla suunnalla sentään nimettyjäkin junia, tässä yksi:
http://www.b-rail.be/int/D/trains/ni...pura/index.php

----------


## tlajunen

> Toisaalta ei lentokoneitakaan nimetä ollenkaan.


Finnair ei nimeä, mutta se onkin vähän poikkeuksellista. Esimerkiksi toinen kotimainen Blue1 nimeää kaikki koneensa. Kuin myös SAS, KLM ja Lufthansa nyt ainakin (ulkomuistista muisteltuna).

----------


## Kaid

> Yleensä kai junille tai laivoille on tapana  antaa vain kuolleiden henkilöiden nimiä, ja kuolemasta on pitänyt kulua jo jonkin aikaa, eli kaksi ensimmäistä eivät käy.


Ainakin laivojen tapauksessa elävien ihmisten nimiä on käytetty; kuuluisimpana esimerkkinä 1936 rakennettu Queen Mary, joka nimettiin (väärinkäsityksen seurauksena) Englannin tuolloisen kuninkaan Yrjö V:n vaimon mukaan. Myös suomalaisille tutumman Finnjetin nimeämistä Suomen silloisen istuvan presidentin mukaan harkittiin laivan ollessa rakenteilla 1970-luvulla. Onneksi tämä suunnitelma jäi kuitenkin toteutumatta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin laivojen tapauksessa elävien ihmisten nimiä on käytetty; kuuluisimpana esimerkkinä 1936 rakennettu Queen Mary, joka nimettiin (väärinkäsityksen seurauksena) Englannin tuolloisen kuninkaan Yrjö V:n vaimon mukaan. Myös suomalaisille tutumman Finnjetin nimeämistä Suomen silloisen istuvan presidentin mukaan harkittiin laivan ollessa rakenteilla 1970-luvulla. Onneksi tämä suunnitelma jäi kuitenkin toteutumatta...


Onko näin  että QM olisi nimetty istuvan kuningattaren mukaan? Mulla on sellainen käsitys että sekä QM että sisaralus QE ovat saaneet nimensä 1600-luvulla vaikuttaneiden sennimisten kuningattarien mukaan. 

Toki on Skandinaviassa nimetty laivoja istuvien kuninkaallisten henkilöiden mukaan, esim Ruotsin ja Tanskan valtionrautateiden useita junalauttoja ja myös Siljan autolautta Silvia Regina 1980-luvulta.



> Myös suomalaisille tutumman Finnjetin nimeämistä Suomen silloisen istuvan presidentin mukaan harkittiin laivan ollessa rakenteilla 1970-luvulla. Onneksi tämä suunnitelma jäi kuitenkin toteutumatta.


Kyseisen presidentin etunimen sai siihen aikaan eräs jäänmurtaja. 

Nyrkkisääntö taitaa olla, että elävien kuninkaallisten ja valtiomiesten mukaan saa kastaa laivoja, mutta yleensä vain valtion omistuksessa olevia, tai joissakin erikoistapauksissa myös kaupallisten varustamoiden omistamia. Elävien muiden henkilöiden nimiä näkee yleensä vain laivoissa joissa varustamon omistaa joku perheyritys jolloin laivoilla on voinut olla perheenjäsenten nimiä. 

Matkustajajunien niminä on mun tietääkseni käytetty vain kuolleiden kuuluisien henkilöiden nimiä,  valtiopäämiesten tai kuninkaallisten hyvin harvoin. Vetureiden kohdalla taas on käytetty ympäri maailman sekä virallisesti että epävirallisesti kuninkaalisten, valtiomiesten ja aatelisten nimiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Finnair ei nimeä, mutta se onkin vähän poikkeuksellista. Esimerkiksi toinen kotimainen Blue1 nimeää kaikki koneensa. Kuin myös SAS, KLM ja Lufthansa nyt ainakin (ulkomuistista muisteltuna).


Finskin 60-luvun suihkukonetyypeistä kaikilla oli nimet: Super Caravellet oli nimetty kaupunkien mukaan ja DC 8:t olivat nimeltään Paavo Nurmi, Jean Sibelius ja J.K. Paasikivi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Toisaalta ei lentokoneitakaan nimetä ollenkaan.


Eräs esimerkki elävien henkilöiden mukaan nimetyistä lentokoneista on viime vuodelta Qantasin ensimmäinen Airbus 380, joka sai nimensä Nancy Bird-Waltonin mukaan. Valitettavasti tosin Nancy ei kauaa ehtinyt nauttimaan tästä kunniasta elävien kirjoissa, vaan poistui "taivaalliseen lennostoon" tammikuun 13. päivänä 2009.

Lisätietoja
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nancy_Bird_Walton
http://www.qantas.com.au/info/flying/A380/index

----------


## Kaid

> Onko näin  että QM olisi nimetty istuvan kuningattaren mukaan? Mulla on sellainen käsitys että sekä QM että sisaralus QE ovat saaneet nimensä 1600-luvulla vaikuttaneiden sennimisten kuningattarien mukaan.


Useiden Cunard Linen (ja linjaliikenteen yleensä) historiaa käsittelevien kirjojen mukaan Queen Maryllä tarkoitettiin nimenomaan tuolloista kuningatarta. Cunard Line halusi antaa alukselleen nimeksi Victoria (yhtiön laivojen nimet päättyivät perinteisesti -ia), mutta kuninkaallisen nimen käyttämsieen vaadittiin lupa kuninkaalta. Asian kuninkaalle esitellyt Cunardin edustaja muotoili asiansa "We'd like to name our next ship after the greatest queen England has ever had", johon Yrjö V vastasi "My wife would be delighted." Kuningasta ei ilmeisesti ollut korrektia korjata tälläisessä asiassa, joten Cunard joutui muuttamaan suunnitelmiaan ja nimeämään laivansa tuolloisen kuningattaren mukaan.

Ruotsalainen Sessan Linjen (1935-1982) nimesi myös aluksensa Ruotsin elossa olevien prisessojen mukaan (viimeinen näistä oli Kronprisessan Victoria, nimetty neljävuotiaan kruununperillisen mukaan).

----------


## TEP70

> Lenin Suomen ja Venäjän väliä kulkevan junan nimenä on ihan ok, jos sellaista ei ole jo ennestään Venäjän kotimaan liikenteessä, ja jos tasapuolisuuden vuoksi on myös Mannerheim-juna. Suomessa taitaa muutenkin elää voimakkaana Lenin-kultti, esim jotkut ovat halunneet Lenin-patsaankin Helsinkiin (itse en kuulu heihin).


Olisi kyllä aika uskomatonta, jos joku Suomessa edes esittäisi Helsinki-Pietari-junan nimeksi Leniniä. Venäjältäkään en ihan helpolla usko sellaista esitystä tulevan eikä yksikään juna Leninin nimeä siellä kanna, vaikka muita historiallisia, punaväritteisiäkin nimiä on käytössä.

Pysytään mieluusti vain taiteilijoissa, jos junat täytyy nimetä.

----------


## JSL

Илья́ Ефи́мович Ре́пин kuoli Suomen kansalaisena 1930 Terijoella eikä ikinä astunut SSSR:n puolelle. ELi Suomi johtaa junien nimissä. (koska niin Repin kuin Sibelius yhtä kaikki kummatkin olivat keisarin alamaisia ennen vallankumousta.)

----------


## 339-DF

Mitäs Allegro-junille kuuluu? Onko liikenteen edelleen määrä alkaa ensi vuonna, ja päästäänkö jo ensi vuonna 3,5 tunnin matka-aikoihin? Ihmettelen, ettei tästä hankkeesta ole esim. lehdistössä juttua juuri koskaan. Mielestäni nopea, tiheä ja laadukas Pietarin-yhteys on vähintään yhtä iso juttu kuin oikoradan avaaminen taannoin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitäs Allegro-junille kuuluu? Onko liikenteen edelleen määrä alkaa ensi vuonna, ja päästäänkö jo ensi vuonna 3,5 tunnin matka-aikoihin? Ihmettelen, ettei tästä hankkeesta ole esim. lehdistössä juttua juuri koskaan. Mielestäni nopea, tiheä ja laadukas Pietarin-yhteys on vähintään yhtä iso juttu kuin oikoradan avaaminen taannoin.


Pari viikkoa sitten oli telkkarin pääuutislähetyksessä juttua ja kerrottiin ratatöiden editymisestä. Ihan ensi vuonna ei päästä 3.5 tunnin aikatauluihin mutta Suomen puolella ainakin päästäisiin painelemaan kahtasataa aika pitkiä matkoja.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitoksia updatesta. Mikä mahtaa sitten olla matka-aika ensi vuonna? Houkuttaisi tehdä pikamatka Pietariin.

Vuoroja kaiketi tulee enemmän kuin nykyään, mutta mahtaako määrästä tai aikatauluista olla vielä mitään tietoa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiitoksia updatesta. Mikä mahtaa sitten olla matka-aika ensi vuonna? Houkuttaisi tehdä pikamatka Pietariin.
> 
> Vuoroja kaiketi tulee enemmän kuin nykyään, mutta mahtaako määrästä tai aikatauluista olla vielä mitään tietoa?


Ei ollut mistän tarokista matka-ajoista puhetta, ehkä tunti pois nykyisestä aluksi. Vasta v 2011 alkaisi se todella nopea liikenne. Lisäksi oli puhe että aluksi korvataan vain nykyiset 2 edestakaista vuoroa Allegroilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Pari viikkoa sitten oli telkkarin pääuutislähetyksessä juttua ja kerrottiin ratatöiden editymisestä. Ihan ensi vuonna ei päästä 3.5 tunnin aikatauluihin mutta Suomen puolella ainakin päästäisiin painelemaan kahtasataa aika pitkiä matkoja.


Eikä päästä tuohon 3½ tuntiin kai koskaan? Oikeampi aika lienee jotain 3.36-3.41 välillä. No näyttäähän se pienemmältä kuin 3,5 tuntia...

Karjalan Pendo mahdollistaa Suomesta Pietariin suuntautuvan ihan mukavan mittaisen päiväretken mahdollisuuden: runsas yhdeksän ja puoli tuntia perillä! Ja Viipurissa kävijät voivat olla perillä pari tuntia pitemmän ajan.

Vuosiviisumien hankinta kääntyy varmasti huimaan kasvuun, kun sellaisen haltija voi sitten halutessaan hypätä aamujunaan milloin vain ja käydä bongailemassa Euroopan suurinta ratikkakaupunkia, metroa, lähijunaverkostoa ynnä muuta mielenkiintoista ilman sen suurempia etukäteissuunnitelmia.

----------


## Max

> Euroopan suurinta ratikkakaupunkia


Entistä sellaista kaiketikin...  :Frown:

----------


## JE

Linjaliikenteessä käytetty ratapituus Pietarin raitioteillä lienee nykyisin alle 200 kilometrin, joten voi olla että kaupunki jää kakkoseksi jopa Venäjän mittapuussa (Moskovalle, jossa sielläkin tosin on viime vuosina tehty muutama lakkautus). Varmuudella Pietarin edellä ovat Melbourne (koko maailman ykkönen?) sekä Milano (kaksi esikaupunkilinjaa mukaanluettuna) ja Wien (katuraitiotie ja linja U6 yhteen laskettuna), joista jomman kumman systeemi lienee tätä nykyä Euroopan suurin kokonaisuudessaan raitiotieksi luokiteltu verkosto (erotuksena paikallisrautateistä kuten Saltsjöbanan tai Budapestin HEV, ja niinikään erotuksena raitiovaunuin liikennöidyistä mutta rautatieksi luokitelluista radoista, kuten esim. lukuisat duojärjestelmät Saksassa.)

----------


## moxu

> Karjalan Pendo mahdollistaa Suomesta Pietariin suuntautuvan ihan mukavan mittaisen päiväretken mahdollisuuden: runsas yhdeksän ja puoli tuntia perillä! Ja Viipurissa kävijät voivat olla perillä pari tuntia pitemmän ajan.


Parempi kuitenkin vielä olla nuolaisematta ennenkuin tipahtaa. Vaikka tietysti näin olisi hyvinkin toivottavaa käydä. Ja parhaassa tapauksessa myös viisumihelpotuksia.




> Karjalan Pendo...


Tämä kuulostaa jo uhkaavalta. Onko Berlusconin ja mafian maasta jälleen tulossa radoillemme tukkeeksi lisää kelvottomia pizzamopoja..?

----------


## Compact

Ja sitten kun nopea liikenne alkaa toden teolla ja junia on liikenteessä useita päivässä, mahdollistuu myös vaihdollinen päiväjunamatka Helsingistä Moskovaan saakka. Pietarissa on tosin tehtävä asemalta toiselle siirtyminen tavalla eli toisella. 

Pietari-Moskova -linjan Siemens-juna "Sapsan" aloittaa liikenteen nyt joulukuun puolivälissä. Ja se väli mennee nopeimmillaan alta neljän tunnin ilman välipysähdyksiä.

----------


## Max

> Pietarissa on tosin tehtävä asemalta toiselle siirtyminen tavalla eli toisella.


Ladozhskij vokzalin yhteydessä on 4-linjan metroasema Ladozhskaja. Siitä junaan ja kaksi asemaa länteen Ploschad Aleksandra Nevskogolle, vaihto 3-linjalle ja yksi asemanväli Ploschad Vosstanijalle. Ja vot, siinä onkin Moskovskij vokzal, josta junat Moskovaan lähtevät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja sitten kun nopea liikenne alkaa toden teolla ja junia on liikenteessä useita päivässä, mahdollistuu myös vaihdollinen päiväjunamatka Helsingistä Moskovaan saakka. Pietarissa on tosin tehtävä asemalta toiselle siirtyminen tavalla eli toisella.


Ymmärtääkseni mahdollisus matkustaa Moskovaan päiväsaikaan on nytkin olemassa jos lähtee aamulla  Sibbellä. VR nyt vaan jostain syystä ei mainosta sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Ladozhskij vokzalin yhteydessä on 4-linjan metroasema Ladozhskaja. Siitä junaan ja kaksi asemaa länteen Ploschad Aleksandra Nevskogolle, vaihto 3-linjalle ja yksi asemanväli Ploschad Vosstanijalle. Ja vot, siinä onkin Moskovskij vokzal, josta junat Moskovaan lähtevät.


Karjalan Pendo käyttää Viipurin esikaupungissa olevaa Suomen asemaa. Ei Laatokan asemaa eli Datsha Dolgorukovaa (Дача Долгорукова) eli Pitkän Käden huvilaa, joka on Tolstoin pysähdyspaikka.

----------


## Max

> Karjalan Pendo käyttää Viipurin esikaupungissa olevaa Suomen asemaa. Ei Laatokan asemaa eli Datsha Dolgorukovaa (Дача Долгорукова) eli Pitkän Käden huvilaa, joka on Tolstoin pysähdyspaikka.


OK, no sittenhän asia on edellistäkin helpompi. Asemalta metroon ja kaksi pysäkkiä 1-linjalla etelään.

Joku vuosi sitten menin muistaakseni Sibbellä Pietariin ja se kyllä ajoi sinne Laatokan asemalle, mutta tämä kai on muuttuva asia.

----------


## TEP70

> Joku vuosi sitten menin muistaakseni Sibbellä Pietariin ja se kyllä ajoi sinne Laatokan asemalle, mutta tämä kai on muuttuva asia.


Repin ja Sibelius siirrettiin takaisin Suomen asemalle ja matka-ajasta putosi noin 20 minuuttia kertarysäyksellä pois. Matka Laatokan asemalle oli paljon pidempi ja ilmeisesti radan nopeustaso oli myös alhaisempi. Ohikulkuradan erkanemiskohdasta Suomen asemalle kestää matka noin 10 min ja Laatokan asemalle sen puolisen tuntia.

Kun Repin ja Sibelius lähtivät Laatokan asemalta, nopeimmat junat Pietarin ja Viipurin välillä olivat Suomen asemalta lähtevät pikasähkömoottorijunat (3 paria ma-pe, 4 la-su).

----------


## Compact

> Pietari-Moskova -linjan Siemens-juna "Sapsan" aloittaa liikenteen nyt joulukuun puolivälissä. Ja se väli mennee nopeimmillaan alta neljän tunnin ilman välipysähdyksiä.


Liikenne alkaa 18.12.2009:

Aamujunat Pietari 6.45 - Moskova 10.30 ja Moskova 6.45 - Pietari 10.45.

Päiväjunat Pietari 13.00 -  Moskova 17.15 ja Moskova 13.00 - Pietari 17.45. Junat pysähtyvät myös väliasemilla Okulovka, Bologoe, Vyshnij Volochek ja Tver.

Iltajunat Pietari 19.00 - Moskova 22.45 ja Moskova 19.00 - Pietari 22.45.

----------


## Salomaa

> Seuraavassa kopioitu tietoa Karelian Trainsin keltamustavalkoisilta sivuilta http://www.kareliantrains.fi/fi/index/etusivu.html . Mielestäni tuo Eurostar-junista tuttu keltamustavalkoinen väritys sopisi jopa juniin erittäin hyvin. Se tuo mieleen Helsingin ja Pietarin keskustoissa sijaitsevien talojen värityksen ja erottuu hyvin nykyisin molemmilla puolilla rajoja liikennöivästä kalustosta. Asiaan...


Itse juniinhan on tulossa suomen ja venäjänlipuista lainatut punainen, sininen, valkoinen ja hopea.  Kuvien perusteella vähintään yhtä tyylikäs kuin nykyiset pendolinot.  Mutta eipä sitten ilmeisesti mitään jää jäljelle nykyisten venäjän junien tsehovilaisesta tunnelmasta.




> Näyttäis ulkomuodon perusteella olevan tavallinen pendolino kaksoisjännite versiona. Toivottavasti noissa ei oo lastentaudit yhtä pahoja ku suomen pendoissa.


Ei oo, junat kalibroidaaan Viipurissa-

Martti Salomaa

----------


## Compact

> Ei oo, junat kalibroidaaan Viipurissa


Ajolangan jännite vaihtuu tarkaanottaen Valtakunnan rajalla, jos sitä tässä tarkoitetaan. Suomessa on 25 kV ja Federaation puolella 3 kV. Käytettävistä sähkövetureista vain RZD:n veturit ovat kaksineuvoisia ja vain ne voivat liikennöidä Valtakunnan rajan kahta puolen. Samaten tuleva Sm6 on kaksineuvoinen.

----------


## jari03

Ensimmäinen juna matkalla Helsinkiin;

 :Laughing: 




> *First Allegro train shipped to Finland*
> 
> Alstom Allegro Pendolino train for Karelian Trains being loaded onto ship.
> 
> EUROPE: The first of four Alstom Pendolino tilting trainsets ordered for 'Allegro' services between Helsinki and St Petersburg is due to arrive in Finland this month, having been shipped from the Italian port of Vado Ligure on December 30.
> 
> The 220 km/h Pendolinos are being built at Alstom's Savigliano plant. They were ordered by the Karelian Trains joint venture of Finnish national railway VR and Russia's RZD in August 2007, based on a dual-voltage variant of the S220 design used by VR. The 120m contract was Alstom's first order to supply mainline rolling stock for Russia.
> 
> After initial tests in Finland the first trainset will be sent to Russia for certification. The remaining three sets will arrive later this year.
> ...


Lähde: www.railwaygazette.com

----------


## Albert

> Ensimmäinen juna matkalla Helsinkiin;


Resiina keskusteluforumilla oletetaan mahdolliseksi tuojaksi m/s Paimpol´ia. Havainto tänään? Espanjan luoteisrannikolla. Ei vielä näy Helsingin odotettavien listalla. 
Kiitos Resiinalle!

----------


## Pitskulainen

Ja artikkeli junan kuvan kanssa Altsomin sivuilla

http://www.fi.alstom.com/home/Newsro...business_news/

----------


## Timppak

> Resiina keskusteluforumilla oletetaan mahdolliseksi tuojaksi m/s Paimpol´ia. Havainto tänään? Espanjan luoteisrannikolla. Ei vielä näy Helsingin odotettavien listalla. 
> Kiitos Resiinalle!


Näytti kyseinen purtilo olevan jo Tanskan edustalla tulossa, Perjantaina iltapäivästi pitäisi olla perillä. Helsingin satama ilmoittaa että 15.1. 8-23 olisi laivalle laituri, tosin satamasta ei tietoa. Tosin eipä taida Helsingissä olla paljon muita satamia kuin Vuosaari mihin kiskokulkineilla pääsee.

----------


## Count

Vuosaaressahan se on, laituripaikka VED. Oli aikomuksena mennä ihmettelemään mutta työlogistista syistä jumituin konttorille.

----------


## Timppak

Hyvä ettei VR luota uusiin kulkineisiinsa edes sen vertaa, että uskaltaisi siirrellä niitä kiskoilla ennen ensimmäistä huoltoa tai konepajakorjausta, kun näyttää maikkarin mukaan siirtävän junat maantiekuljetuksena Ilmalaan korjattavaksi.  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Hyvä ettei VR luota uusiin kulkineisiinsa edes sen vertaa, että uskaltaisi siirrellä niitä kiskoilla ennen ensimmäistä huoltoa tai konepajakorjausta, kun näyttää maikkarin mukaan siirtävän junat maantiekuljetuksena Ilmalaan korjattavaksi.


Joo, jokainen seitsemästä vaunusta yksittäin sähköveturilla Keravan kautta 35 km/h:n nopeudella, ja vain yksi siirto kerrallaan tunnelissa. Ehkä se on kuitenkin kätevämpää roudata kumipyörillä, vai mitä olette mieltä?

----------


## ultrix

Enpä lavettikuljetuksen kätevyydestä menisi takuuseen, kun kuljetusta on pitänyt pari kuukautta suunnitella ja matkan varrella pitää mm. liikennemerkkejä siirrellä. Ehkä iisimpää vetää Keravan kautta Ilmalaan, ollaanhan jo valmiiksi kiskoilla.

----------


## Timppak

Kyllähän ne vaunut saisi kytkettyä yhteen siellä satamassakin. Todennäköisin syy lienee, että kun kyseessä ei ole VR:n sisäinen siirto vaan Karelian Trainsin kuljetus, niin VR laskuttaisi tuollaisesta kiskoilla tehtävästä erikoiskuljetuksesta niin poskettoman hinnan että on halvempaa ajaa vaunujen kanssa jotain yli 50km kiertoreittiä pari vaunua kerrallaan läpi viikonlopun.

http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/a6261...e-06af01148da8

----------


## Max

Pari pätkää uutta Venäjän-junaa bongasimme tänään klo 11 jälkeen Kehä III:lla Vantaankosken paikkeilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Pietari-Moskova -linjan Siemens-juna "Sapsan" aloittaa liikenteen nyt joulukuun puolivälissä.


Sapsan-junat kuljettivat ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana 77000 matkustajaa.

----------


## Knightrider

Tuota, mitä ihmettä? VR:n Allegro-junien aikataulujen mukaan matka Kouvolasta Pietariin kestää 3:20 h mutta Pietarista Kouvolaan 1:22 h; Vainikkalassa ollaan vaikkei olla ehditty Viipuriinkaan. Voisiko joku selittää?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuota, mitä ihmettä? VR:n Allegro-junien aikataulujen mukaan matka Kouvolasta Pietariin kestää 3:20 h mutta Pietarista Kouvolaan 1:22 h; Vainikkalassa ollaan vaikkei olla ehditty Viipuriinkaan. Voisiko joku selittää?


Aikavyöhyke vaihtuu; ajat ovat paikallista aikaa. Väli kestää siis molempiin suuntiin n. 2:20.

----------


## 339-DF

Tulipa mieleen. Pietarin ja Moskovan välillähän on niitä uusia Sapsan-junia. Voisiko myös Allegro teknisesti käyttää samaa rataa? Veikkaan, että voisi, kun se kerran kulkee myös Pietarista Suomen rajalle.

Siispä onko harkinnassa tai suunnitelmissa ajaa Allegroilla myös Moskova-Helsinki -reittiä?

Kuinka pitkä mahtaisi matka-aika olla tällaisella nopealla Moskova-Helsinki-junalla? Tolstoin matka-aika on 11 tuntia, jos siitä saisi puolet pois niin junayhteys alkaisi olla ihan järkevä vaihtoehto lentokoneelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tulipa mieleen. Pietarin ja Moskovan välillähän on niitä uusia Sapsan-junia. Voisiko myös Allegro teknisesti käyttää samaa rataa? Veikkaan, että voisi, kun se kerran kulkee myös Pietarista Suomen rajalle.
> 
> Siispä onko harkinnassa tai suunnitelmissa ajaa Allegroilla myös Moskova-Helsinki -reittiä?
> 
> Kuinka pitkä mahtaisi matka-aika olla tällaisella nopealla Moskova-Helsinki-junalla? Tolstoin matka-aika on 11 tuntia, jos siitä saisi puolet pois niin junayhteys alkaisi olla ihan järkevä vaihtoehto lentokoneelle.


Kyllä se olisi teknisesti mahdollista. 

Sapsanin matka-aika on n 4 tuntia ja Alegron 3.5 eli yhteensä n 7.5-8 tuntia  jos juna käyttäisi Pietarin kehäradan Laatokan asemaa.  

Tolstoin matka-aika on muuten mennessä 13 ja palatessa 14 tuntia eli mikään raketti se ei ole. Siinäkin olis nopeuttamisvaraa. 

Mutta enpä usko että siitä tulisi mitään että Allegro alkaisi ajaa Moskovaan asti. Venäjän ja Suomen rautatieviranomaiset ovat niin kankeita joka asiassa. Suorastaan ihme että ylipäänsä on saatu aikaan sellainen juna kuin Allegro. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

Ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta, kun keskusteluissa nousee esille Allegron jatkomahdollisuudet Moskovaan asti. Mitään esteitä liikenteelle ei ole, jos vain tahtoa löytyisi. Itseasiassa tällä hetkellä taitaa yksi Sm6-junayksiköistä olla Moskovassa koeajolla (pikkulinnut laulavat) ja Pietarista sinne ollaan menty varmasti samaa rataa kuin Sapsan. Yksikköjen määrää toki pitäisi siinä vaiheessa kasvattaa, koska Helsinki-Pietari välillä on varmasti tarvetta tuolle nyt tilatulle ja tulossa olevalle neljälle (4) yksikölle.

Todennäköisempää kuitenkin on, että matkat ainakin lähitulevaisuudessa (vuoteen 2015-2020) tehdään seuraavasti:
Allegro Helsinki - Pietari (Suomen asema)
Metro   Pl. Lenina - Pl. Vosstaniya
Sapsan Pietari (Moskovan asema) - Moskova (Leningradin asema)

----------


## 339-DF

> Sapsanin matka-aika on n 4 tuntia ja Alegron 3.5 eli yhteensä n 7.5-8 tuntia  jos juna käyttäisi Pietarin kehäradan Laatokan asemaa.


Ei se sitten kovin nopea olisi. Ehkä makuuvaunut ja pidempi matka-aika on sittenkin parempi. Venäjällä ollaan kai totuttu nimenomaan tällaisiin yön yli junamatkoihin, joissa matkustetaan makuuvaunuissa. Ihmettelen, miksi Moskovasta tulee varsinkin vuodenvaihteessa iso kasa charterjunia eri puolelle Suomea, kun lentäen pääsisi niin paljon nopeammin. Ei kai sitä selitä muu kuin perinne ja tottumukset. Voi siis olla, ettei Moskovan-Allegrolle ehkä ole kysyntää, kun pitäisi sitten istua penkissä se 8 tuntia.




> Ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta, kun keskusteluissa nousee esille Allegron jatkomahdollisuudet Moskovaan asti. Mitään esteitä liikenteelle ei ole, jos vain tahtoa löytyisi. Itseasiassa tällä hetkellä taitaa yksi Sm6-junayksiköistä olla Moskovassa koeajolla (pikkulinnut laulavat) ja Pietarista sinne ollaan menty varmasti samaa rataa kuin Sapsan. Yksikköjen määrää toki pitäisi siinä vaiheessa kasvattaa, koska Helsinki-Pietari välillä on varmasti tarvetta tuolle nyt tilatulle ja tulossa olevalle neljälle (4) yksikölle.


Hyvä, jos idea ei sentään ole uusi. Ehkä sitten joku päättäväkin taho on sitä jo pohtinut. Yksikköjähän saa lisää tilaamalla, vaikka ajaisi Ulan Batoriin asti.  :Smile:  Tosin kahdella yksiköllä kai voidaan hoitaa se kesällä 2011 alkava tiheämpi liikenne ihan hyvin. Yksi sitten varalle, ja yksi Moskovan liikenteeseen...

Saas nähdä miten käy Tolstoin kysynnän Allegrojen aloittaessa.

----------


## Max

> Saas nähdä miten käy Tolstoin kysynnän Allegrojen aloittaessa.


Ei ehkä vaikuta paljonkaan. Pietarissa nimittäin Moskovskij Vokzalin ja Finljandskij Vokzalin väli (3-4 km) olisi mentävä metrolla tai ruuhkaan jämähtävällä taksilla, mikä on hyvin hankalaa, varsinkin matkatavaroiden kanssa. Aikataulut jäävät nähtäväksi, mutta junia, joilla saman päivän aikana pääsisi jatkamaan, ei ehkä ole kovin monta. Ja yöpyminen Pietarissa on kallista.

----------


## amazim

Tämän esityksen mukaan luotijunalla vois komiasti vetäistä Helsingistä Nini Novgorodiin kymmenessä ja puolessa tunnissa (kelmu 13/14, "High speed passenger traffic scheme"). Taitaa tosin tuossakin suunnitelmassa olla junanvaihto (ja aseman vaihto?) Pietarissa. Olishan se komean näköistä, jos Helsingissä lukis lähtevien junien talussa "Nini Novgorod, Нижний Новгород".

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Ei ehkä vaikuta paljonkaan. Pietarissa nimittäin Moskovskij Vokzalin ja Finljandskij Vokzalin väli (3-4 km) olisi mentävä metrolla tai ruuhkaan jämähtävällä taksilla, mikä on hyvin hankalaa, varsinkin matkatavaroiden kanssa. Aikataulut jäävät nähtäväksi, mutta junia, joilla saman päivän aikana pääsisi jatkamaan, ei ehkä ole kovin monta. Ja yöpyminen Pietarissa on kallista.


Jo tällä hetkellä Helsingistä voi lähteä aamulla Sibeliuksella, vaihtaa asemaa metrolla ja jatkaa illaksi Moskovaan Sapsanilla... Montaa yhteyttä ei ehkä ole, mutta yksikin riittää. Mitä tuohon Pietarissa yöpymisen hintaan tulee, niin tuollaisella 40 eurolla / henkilö pärjää 2 hengen huoneessa, joka ei mitenkään poikkea rajan tällä puolella vietetystä yöstä... Edullisempiakin varmasti löytyy, mutta myös kalliimpia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:12 ----------




> Tämän esityksen mukaan luotijunalla vois komiasti vetäistä Helsingistä Nini Novgorodiin kymmenessä ja puolessa tunnissa (kelmu 13/14, "High speed passenger traffic scheme"). Taitaa tosin tuossakin suunnitelmassa olla junanvaihto (ja aseman vaihto?) Pietarissa. Olishan se komean näköistä, jos Helsingissä lukis lähtevien junien talussa "Nini Novgorod, Нижний Новгород".


Erittäin mielenkiintoinen esitys, jossa maaliskuussa 2008 on ollut yllättävän paljon informaatiota tarjolla mitä ei vielä tänä päivänäkään ole esitetty Suomessa...

----------


## amazim

> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen esitys, jossa maaliskuussa 2008 on ollut yllättävän paljon informaatiota tarjolla mitä ei vielä tänä päivänäkään ole esitetty Suomessa...


Jäin hämmästelemään tuota kelmun 2 piirakkadiagrammia, jossa Suomen osuus on 49%. Voisi ymmärtää, että se on osuus kansainvälisestä matkustajaliikenteestä Venäjältä. Mutta Suomen osuus tuntuu kyllä ihan liian suurelta. Ehkä se tarkoittaa Pietarista alkavia matkoja? Mitä tarkoittaa "transport communication"?

Resiina-forumilla joku ihmetteli äskettäin, mistä Allegro meinaa löytää matkustajia neljään päivittäiseen vuoroon. Kelmulla 3 oleva ennuste Pietari-Helsinki matkustajamäärän kehityksestä kertoo odotuksista, mihin tämä perustuu. Mutta matkustajamäärän kasvuennuste on kyllä mielestäni aika hurja. 2010 ennuste on 299 tuhatta matkustajaa ja 2014 ennuste 481 tuhatta. Olisi kiva tietää, miten näihin lukuihin on päästy. Kasvuvauhdin roima kasvaminen 2010-2014 viitannee siihen, että nopean junayhteyden arvellaan vievän matkustajia lentoliikenteeltä. Bussien kanssa tuskin kilpailee kalliimman hinnan takia.

----------


## 339-DF

Mahtaisikohan minkäänlaista kysyntää olla junalle Helsingistä Minskiin? En tiedä, millaisessa kunnossa tuolla radat ovat, mutta etäisyydeltään se vastaisi kai lähinnä Moskovaa, eli olisi matka-ajan puolesta (???) mahdollisuuksien rajoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mahtaisikohan minkäänlaista kysyntää olla junalle Helsingistä Minskiin? En tiedä, millaisessa kunnossa tuolla radat ovat, mutta etäisyydeltään se vastaisi kai lähinnä Moskovaa, eli olisi matka-ajan puolesta (???) mahdollisuuksien rajoissa.


Vaikka Minsk ei ole kaukana, niin pahin este suomalaisten matkustamiselle sinne tai koko Valko-Venäjälle on että sinne pitää olla eri viisumi kuin Venäjälle, ja Valko-Venäjällä ei ole suurlähetystöä eikä konsulaattia Suomessa ollenkaan josta sitä voisi anoa. 

Jos Helsingistä lähtevä juna jatkaisi Pietarista Minskiin nin se voisi samantien jatkaa Puolan rajalle tai jopa Varsovaan, Berliinin tai Prahaan,  jos juna on sen mallinen että raideleveys on säädettävissä, eli tavallaan ajaisi saman asian kuin Rail Baltica, mutta se vValko-Venäjän viisumipakko nimenomaan tekee sen mahdottomaksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Jos Helsingistä lähtevä juna jatkaisi Pietarista Minskiin nin se voisi samantien jatkaa Puolan rajalle tai jopa Varsovaan, Berliinin tai Prahaan,  jos juna on sen mallinen että raideleveys on säädettävissä, eli tavallaan ajaisi saman asian kuin Rail Baltica, mutta se vValko-Venäjän viisumipakko nimenomaan tekee sen mahdottomaksi.


Junan olisi oltava veturivetoinen, sillä Pietarista Minskin suuntaan lähdettäessä sähköistys loppuu Oredezhiin. Kaikki kaukoliikenne Pietarin Vitebskin asemalta Valko-Venäjän suuntaan hoidetaan tällä hetkellä TEP70- ja TEP70BS-vetureilla. Rata on kohtuukunnossa, mutta käsittääkseni nopeus olisi kuitenkin vain 120 km/h. Pietarista on suoria vaunuja Berliiniin Odessan junassa 019/020.

Sähkökalustolla voisi tietysti kiertää Moskovan kautta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junan olisi oltava veturivetoinen, sillä Pietarista Minskin suuntaan lähdettäessä sähköistys loppuu Oredezhiin. Kaikki kaukoliikenne Pietarin Vitebskin asemalta Valko-Venäjän suuntaan hoidetaan tällä hetkellä TEP70- ja TEP70BS-vetureilla. Rata on kohtuukunnossa, mutta käsittääkseni nopeus olisi kuitenkin vain 120 km/h. Pietarista on suoria vaunuja Berliiniin Odessan junassa 019/020.
> 
> Sähkökalustolla voisi tietysti kiertää Moskovan kautta...


Ajattelin että se olisi perinteinen juna. 

Miten hyvässä kunnossa on muuten rataosuus Pietari-Pihkova-Daugavpils-Vilna? Sitä pitkinhän Suomenkahden kiertävä Rail Baltica juna vois kulkea niin että sen ei tarvitsisi kulkea valko-Venäjän kautta? Kulkeeko sitä reittiä ylipäänsä suoria matkustajajunia enää?

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Miten hyvässä kunnossa on muuten rataosuus Pietari-Pihkova-Daugavpils-Vilna? Sitä pitkinhän Suomenkahden kiertävä Rail Baltica juna vois kulkea niin että sen ei tarvitsisi kulkea valko-Venäjän kautta? Kulkeeko sitä reittiä ylipäänsä suoria matkustajajunia enää?


Läpi koko rataosan kulkee yksi junapari, Vilna-Pietari-Vilna-yöjuna. Rata on nyt vielä toistaiseksi kohtuullisessa kunnossa, nopeustaso lienee sama 120 km/h kuin Pietarista Minskin suuntaan. Mutta esimerkiksi Daugavpilsistä rajan yli Liettuan puolelle ei kulje mitään muuta liikennettä kuin tuo yksi junapari. Rajan toiselta puolelta Turmantasista ajetaan kolme paikallisjunaparia Vilnaan ja hiukan kauempaa Dukstasista kaksi paria lisää. Vilnasta oli kaksoisraide melkein Turmantasiin asti, mutta siitä on nyt purettu lähes 100 km pois. Kovin suuria kehittämisrahoja ei liene tuolle radalle luvassa jatkossakaan, kun sen merkitys tavaraliikenteelle on mitätön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Läpi koko rataosan kulkee yksi junapari, Vilna-Pietari-Vilna-yöjuna. Rata on nyt vielä toistaiseksi kohtuullisessa kunnossa, nopeustaso lienee sama 120 km/h kuin Pietarista Minskin suuntaan. Mutta esimerkiksi Daugavpilsistä rajan yli Liettuan puolelle ei kulje mitään muuta liikennettä kuin tuo yksi junapari. Rajan toiselta puolelta Turmantasista ajetaan kolme paikallisjunaparia Vilnaan ja hiukan kauempaa Dukstasista kaksi paria lisää. Vilnasta oli kaksoisraide melkein Turmantasiin asti, mutta siitä on nyt purettu lähes 100 km pois. Kovin suuria kehittämisrahoja ei liene tuolle radalle luvassa jatkossakaan, kun sen merkitys tavaraliikenteelle on mitätön.


Kaksoisraide purettu pois, minkä ihmeen takia? Onko Liettualla niin kova rahapula? Ei kuulosta hyvältä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Kaksoisraide purettu pois, minkä ihmeen takia? Onko Liettualla niin kova rahapula?


Varmaan purettu pois, jos liikennettä on vain yksi junapari - tai muuten vain vähän. Tuskin on kiskoja rahapulassa myyty, eiköhän ne ole kierrätetty jonnekin, jossa niitä enemmän tarvitaan. Se on tehokasta pääoman käyttöä.

Taisin ehdottaa Rail Baltica -ketjussa, että ajettaisiin Hellinnasta suoria junia Minskiin. Silloin jo todettiin, ettei siinä ole mitään järkeä. Turha siis ajaa niitä junia Pietarin tai Moskovan kauttakaan.

----------


## TEP70

Viipurin asema kokee lähiaikoina huikean arvonnousun Allegro-liikenteen myötä. Exporail 2011 -messujen uutiskirje tietää kertoa, että Venäjällä on valittu vahvan kehittämisen ensimmäisiksi kohteiksi Moskovan kaikki asemat, Pietarin Suomen asema, Viipuri sekä olympia-asemat Adler ja Sotshi. Asemilla on tarkoitus paitsi peruskorjata itse rakennukset, myös kehittää matkustajainformaatiota ja -palveluita sekä liikuntarajoitteisten matkustajien palveluita. Työt alkavat uutisen mukaan tänä vuonna. Tavoitteena on muodostaa asemista moderneja kulkumuotojen välisiä hubeja. Viipurin asema onkin ollut remontissa jo kesästä lähtien, mutta enpä olisi uskonut, että Viipuri pääsee näin kovaan kehitysryhmään. No, kauan onkin jo saatu nauttia Viipurin hämyisestä ja nuhruisesta tunnelmasta.

Viipurin ja Pietarin Suomen asemalla on kyllä vielä paljon tehtävää, ennen kuin niitä voi sanoa moderneiksi, kulkumuotojen välisiksi terminaaleiksi, suomalaisittain matkakeskuksiksi.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Viipurin ja Pietarin Suomen-asemilla on jo pidempään ollut täysi "rähinä" päällä eli asemat ovat valmistautumassa ennen Allegro-liikenteen alkamista.

Havaintoja Viipurista:
Käyttöön on otettu uusi laituri 4 (olisiko raide 6), joka on venäläistyyliin korotettu, katettu ja aidattu. Asemarakennus sekä muut asema-alueen rakennukset ovat maalattu tai niitä maalataan parhaillaan. Laituri 1 (raide 1) on uusinnan alla. Vanha laituri purettiin ja uutta rakennetaan.

Havaintoja Pietarista:
Laituri 1 (raide 2) on ollut pitkään poissa käytöstä uusinnan alla. Vanha laituri purettiin täälläkin ja uutta rakennetaan. Asemarakennus on aidattuna useasta eri kohdasta, laiturialueella ja aseman edustalla tehdään remonttia. Laiturialueella olevia tunneleiden sisäänkäyntejä on maalattu uudelleen.

----------


## hmikko

Päivän Hesari otsikoi näin: Allegron aiheuttamat ruuhkat ajoivat tavarajunat uudelle reitille




> Suomi ja Venäjä ovat sopineet, että ImatranSvetogorskin rata aukeaa kaikelle tavaraliikenteelle. Tätä nykyä reitillä saa kuljettaa vain puuta Suomen suuntaan.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Päärata on tätä nykyä ruuhkainen, koska Allegro-henkilöjuna on tuonut reitille lisää liikennettä. Radan turvallisuus kohenee, kun hitaita tavarajunia saadaan pois samalta reitiltä nopean Allegron tieltä.

----------


## TEP70

En nyt ehkä sanoisi, että Allegro olisi ruuhkia aiheuttanut. Huippunopeudella ajaminen vaan vie aika tavalla kapasiteettia vilkkaalta tavaraliikenneradalta.

----------


## TEP70

Löytyi mielenkiintoinen detaljitieto: Tolstoi väistää Helsinkiin päin tullessaan aamun ensimmäistä Allegroa Kanneljärvellä 19 minuutin ajan klo 6.58-7.17. Allegro ohittaa Kanneljärven klo 7.13.

Toiseen suuntaanhan illan viimeinen Allegro saa Tolstoin kiinni Vainikkalassa, jolloin siellä on yhtä aikaa Tolstoi ja illan viimeiset Allegrot kumpaankin suuntaan.

----------

